# tired n confused



## param (Jul 18, 2010)

my husband is having an affair wth his ex.we have a son , iam no gr8 wife but i love him a lot and he too(thats what i think) when i found out abt it he confessed and told me will not repeat it n stuff(she is another country) they talk on the phone...
i decided to stay on and still do coz i have a son.
he cant see her coz i will come to know of it, now he is in another city and i heard him talking to her(he confessed that he was voice chattin wth her)then one hour he cried and told me he is trying to end it and all that. now iam totally confused.
he tells me the truth
sometimes he lies,he wont come for any kind of counseling
i knw one thing for sure, every time we have ths major fight his health starts deteriorating and i know he is not faking it i love him and i dont want him to suffer
can i ever get him back?
we fight a lot on financial issues, he spends a lot, i dont
sometimes i dont take good care of him


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

If he chooses to reap what he sows, what more can you do??? You can't force him to do what he doesn't want to do, and it isn't your place to beg him. He is the one who did wrong, he should come crawling back... if he is interested in saving his marriage.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 21, 2010)

Let me get this, he cheats on you, resulting in fights, resulting in health problems for him - and you feel bad? You deserve better than this and are certainly not responsible for his health problems! I would insist on counseling or seriously consider divorce. Once there is cheating all trust is destroyed and the foundation of the marriage starts to fall like dominoes. You can't just ignore it and go on, so he needs to discuss it with you and earn back your trust.


----------

